# Pigeons poopy nest and babies???



## LeslieP (Dec 6, 2005)

I am new to this site, and pigeons as well. I currently have 6 pigeons, Not sure what they are, I know a few of them are fantails. Maybe I can post a pic. for you guys as soon as I figure out how to post on this site.
I have a question and was wondering if you might could help me out. Okey this is a bout my Pigeons, if You know of a link to refer my worrysome butt to then that will be fine too. But this is the deal. 
I finally have two babies that hatched a few weeks ago, they get big really fast. The mother and father took turns sitting on them, now I think it is the mom, feeding them. It is now really cold out, and their nest gets stinky and nasty. The mom does not like it when it gets nasty, so I take the straw out and replace it.
At first I was scared of scaring the mom off.
Should have researched a little, huh?  
Anyways my question is. Is the mom supposed to sleep with them, cause I have had to put her back in the nest a few times at night. Or would they die of cold??? I have posted on a couple "Pigeon Site" but no luck yet. Should I be feeding them Pigeon feed (the babies??) Any advice.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Are the young birds well feathered now. If its been a few weeks I would think they are getting big enough that the parent birdscan not sit them as well. ANd with feathere coverage they will not chill as easyly. They do make a mess at the nest. Changing out it fine. The cock bird most often feeds more on older young birds then the hen. But both share the duty. If you can get nest bowls or such the droppingswill be dropped more out of the nest. easyer clean up. Young birds most often are old enough to wean at about 28 to 35 days old depends on breed type and person. I used to pull young at 30 days putting them in the young bird pen. Where you can watch the first day or 2 to see that they are eating well. If you do not have a young bird pen then just watch them for being picked on by othere pigeons. And that they start eating well. If your nests are up from the floor high you might put them on the floor at 28 days the parents will still feed them umntil they grow tierd of them and they learn to eat 1005 on there own. Good luck And welcome here any time.


----------



## LeslieP (Dec 6, 2005)

*Thank you so much for your reply.....*

I built a nest box, it is a 2 story box, with the babies on the top floor, so you think it would be okey for me to put them in the bottom box. What kind of food dish would I use for them. I am good or beter at raising poultry, but somehow these birds (my pigeons) have found a place in my heart as well.
I am not sure the exact date on which they were born, so their age is not known. However, I can tell you that they have feathers for the most part, and their eyes have been open for about 2 weeks. NO feathers on their tummy yet. or crop. Any suggestions on what to start them out on? (feed)
Thanks again.....


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Leslie, 

Just let the parents raise them...

If the Youngsters are wilty or unresponsive from getting too cold or from neglect, then worry about it. So just keep a nice eye on them a few times-a-day.

Hold you hand over them close, palm down...you should feel heat comeing out of them.

Do their parents keep them well fed? Full little Crops? Lotsa happy little poops all around the Nest? Lots of peeping when chow-time rolls around?

If so, leave 'em be...


I have two here who are about two weeks old now, being raised by their poppa-Pigeon. They are little furnaces with full happy Crops all the time.

It was 37 degrees in here last night, and they seemed fine, but I did gently put some heavy cotton socks around them and then layered a few more to sort of close them in. In the morning they were on top of the socks.

If I am raising orphan Babys, I always keep them warm on a heating pad set up. If their parents (single parent in this case) are raising them and doing a good job of it, I try not to interfere much.


You do not need to 'start them out' on anything...just let their parents feed them, and in time, the parents will instruct them by example in pecking Seeds also, so...just stand back and enjoy, keeping an eye on their progress...looking in on them often just to make sure all is well.


If the Parents are healthy, and the Babys are healthy, and the food you provide the Parents is good...the Baby's poops will be merely just slightly moist Raisen sized things which do not get on anyone or stick to anyone...

If they are all healthy, it should not be smelly.

Off-the-Sitting-Sest poops made by parents when incubating the Eggs, now those...CAN be 'smelly' and nasty and huge and sloppy and wierd looking and so on. But after that phase is done, the parent's poops ought to be back to normal, not smelly, but neat, tidy, and Raisen-like...or a little bigger, as may be...

Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## LeslieP (Dec 6, 2005)

*Thanks for your help Phil.*

I will let them be. I have to admit I have not been feeding them pigeon feed.
I raise chickens, so I have been feeding them Start and grow and game bird blend. But now that I have found you guys, I want to do it right.
Thank you so much. They are sweet.
Here is a pic of a few of mine.
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y73/LeslieP/100_0898.jpg


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello leslie,

Welcome to Pigeons.com

Please do get a good pigeon seed mix. Here is an example of a good pigeon mix, click on the ingredients and it will show you everything in a good mix.:

http:www.purgrain.com

Pigeons need a variety of grains, legumes and seeds for optimum health.

I have also answered some of your questions on your original post. 

please feel free to ask any questions you might have.


----------



## bartuska (Apr 20, 2005)

I have a few babies now too, and today was a balmy 2 degrees. (I live in Wisconsin) My loft was about 15 degrees. The birds are happy as can be and the babies are, as Phil said, little furnaces. The parents were very attentive the first couple of weeks--always on them but now that they have or are getting feathers, I see them leave the nest at times for short periods and the babies do fine. Cleaning (or chipping) ice poop is my new hobby--I hate winter! I guess I have to get exercise somehow in this weather.  The birds have experienced their first snow and sit in it--and eat it. Haven't seen them taking a bath in it yet--but I am waiting, camera ready for you Tressa! I caught one yesterday trying to bath in the frozen water dish! Poor birds want a bath--but that will have to wait for a warmer (ha! maybe 30 degrees!) day.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Catherine,

I can't wait to see your white pigeons bathing in the white snow..I'm waiting...


----------



## LeslieP (Dec 6, 2005)

*Well I moved them to the bottom nest...*

and you were right, the parents just picked up where they left off.
They are soooooooooo cute. One is for sure fatter then the other one.
Should I be worried, will the parents favor one over the other. I will post a pic tomorrow. Cold Cold!!! Thank you guys!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LeslieP said:


> They are soooooooooo cute. One is for sure fatter then the other one.
> Should I be worried, will the parents favor one over the other. I will post a pic tomorrow. Cold Cold!!! Thank you guys!!


I wouldn't worry, I would however intervene if it is a noticeable difference in size and especially if the little one is lagging in getting the parents attention to FEED ME NOW....MOM. I usely take the big youngster out and allow the parents to load the little one up good first (packing the bags for the weekend..) then put the big baby back, I will do this before the parents feed them, with each meal until the baby has caught up in size.

If the baby is not active, strong, or the parents are not feeding then its time to really intervene as there is disease or something going on.


----------



## LeslieP (Dec 6, 2005)

*Okey, I am soooo far behind, but I want to*

provide the very best for them. Thak you so much Tressa, I had chickens before my pigeons. I bought thm from a really nice man that I also bought my silkies from. He was moving and needed to downsize. I scored on a really large aviary from the freecycle.com. They have a nice size pen. I am just kinda really behind on the whole "pigeon thing". I want them to as tame as my chickens are. I am capable of provideing them a great life. Just ignorant to the careing for. (for now) When you say take the other out, while the runt gets some much needed tlc, and food. It scares me that like wild birds they won't except them back???? I know that must sound wierd to you or other pigeon lovers. A would if I talked about my chickens. I have reserch huh??? So I can take the biggest one out, and hold him and talk to him.
I had no idea that they could be great pets. I LOVE my chickens, and other poultry. I really like the pigeons, and the more time I spend with them, I am sure to love them just as much. Just new at this. Thank you so much for taking the time to teach me alittle bit about them. I have a 2 1/2 year old
son, and he loves the chickens. He ask to hold the birds (pigeons) but I won't let him.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Leslie,
Welcome to PigeonTalk 
You sound like you are brooding over these little babies more than their pigeon parents are! This is a great thing, and I am sure they will continue to do well with you as their guardian angel 
Baby pigeons poop quite a bit, just keep changing the nest material every few days to prevent any problems with bacteria or disease. The parents won't mind you going in and changing every few days.
Also don't worry about the size difference in the babies, unless the smaller one is looking considerably undernourished. All of my baby pigeons have always had a difference in size relative to the time that the first and second egg hatched, and they all grow up fine inthe end.
At around 14 days these babies should now be showing pin feathers...at this stage the mother will stop sleeping on them at night...this is ok, as long as it is not REALLY cold for a few nights...you will find that they should very quickly feather up within 3-4days and this will keep them warm.
The father is the one who will continue to feed them from this time onwards.
Gott run but I'll try to get back and give you some more info soon.

Regards
Alaska


----------



## mtnman13 (Dec 8, 2005)

At the risk of sounding facetious, just try and imagine howq pigeons got along before they had peop[le to care for and feed them and clean their stinky nests. I'd say that the momma and pappa pigeon probably have pretty fair country notion of what they are doing. Therefore, to force mamma to "GET IN THERE WHERE YOU BELONG!" is most likely not the best thing for all concerned. 

Actually, pigeons are one of, if not the, smartest birds around. But of course they don't have the sensitivities of a human. For instance, I doubt they trun up their noses and say "PE-YUUUU-EEE" at the smell of pigeon poop, even if it's in the nest. First, they don't have the delicate nose you do and beyond that, they probably consider the odor to be a pleasant reminder that they are home. -) 

Just kidding you a bit but I'd say you are a bit too concerned, Momma and Pappa will do just fine with their naturally appointed responsibilities of rearing young pigeons. Unless, of course, you choose to crawl into that little nesting space and keep them warm all night yourself. < If you choose to do so I'd advvise taking a blanket and a clothes pin to clip on your nose so you don't offend the liddle buggers by showing such displeasure about their natural bodily functions.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*I agree*

Mtnman13! LOL Sometimes we humans DO tend to get a little "anxious!"

I have heard that pigeon poop with the new babes is a good thing (helps with their immune system) and the nest shouldn't be cleaned right away...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Mtmn13! LOL Sometimes we humans DO tend to get a little "anxious!"
> 
> I have heard that pigeon poop with the new babes is a good thing (helps with their immune system) and the nest shouldn't be cleaned right away...



I agree with Shi, pigeon poop all around provides a catelist for exposing the young to various "bugs" and "nasties". As bad as it sounds, it's beneficial to the youngsters to a certain degree when talking about relatively "Healthy Birds". Contained within are good bacteria in some poops, much the same as probiotics that pigeons ingest from other sources.

Many people either don't know this or don't want to acknoweldge this but, pigeons DO eat their own poop to some degree and it DOES benefit them when those birds are healthy specimens


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well too...if the Parents are eating Healthy Wholesome Seeds and Greens...

From which they feed their Babys...

The Baby's poops will be neat little moist-firm 'Raisens', and will not have any smell one could really even notice, and less so, to which one might object.

My little 16 day olds, (320 and 300 Grams respectively) whose Nest their Parents (feral, recoverd Wing injury Birds, ) made under my Dresser, in deference to Poppa's bad Wing...

There must be over a thousand Poops by now I recon, being two Babys, 16 days, and say an average by now of 30 or 40 something poops each per day...

Yet, it looks overal neat enough, there is no smell, and all the poops are tidy little 'Raisens' (many are BIG 'Raisens'!) thereabouts for size.

I think also, that the presence of the Poops, being made mostly outside of the Nest's perimeter proper, when the Babys can do so, surrounding it as it were...I believe these actually do, if incidentally, discourage various undesireable forms of insects or bacterias and so on, rather than to encourge them.

I think we get into more problems in this, if we do not permit the parents the overall quality and variety of Seeds and Greens and so on, which approximate as best we can, what they would have elected for themselves in Nature, and, if we do not permit them to make their own Nests (with materials we may provide for them to choose from even, ) as they see fit to do.

Healthy poops, wholesome-diet poops, occuring from what for them are their right foods, will not have any smell or be messy.

So, if they are, then something is likely amiss with the parent's diet, out of which they feed their Babys.

"Happy Poops"...!

To all... 

Love,

Phil
el v


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Well I'll be darn*

While I was watching Peter Pied Piper at ASU and his numerous progeny, I could have sworn I saw some of the babies eating poops. Figured it was my imagination. Guess not. Anyway, the babies all seemed to be healthy and are busily building their own nests in various unoccupied windows on the side of the building! Last time I saw Peter, about a month or so ago, he looked beautiful! For those who read his story in the STORY section, he is STILL producing babies right and left!! However, he only built ONE 'mansion' nest. The others were more like "cottages!"


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi again,
Had to dash off at the end of my last post, so I'll continue some info here..
Here is a link to a site that shows the 31 days of pigeon development, it gives a great idea of what baby pigeons should look like at what age, and should give you and indication of how old your babies are:
http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm
Remember this is only a rough guide, followers of Elle and little Squidget will know that this can vary pigeon to pigeon.
As for the nest, pigeons will look to make another nest at about 15 days after the first babies have hatched, so it would be best to prepare another similar nest for them (I assume you two nest setup is designed for this). If they don't have the second nest sometimes the hen will try to push out the original babies.
If you are having difficulties with uploading pics you are welcome to open an album on my PigeonPix site at www.pixalbums.net/pigeon .
I remember my first pair of pigeon babies, I was just as excited and nervous as you are as they grew...but believe me Pigeons are most often the Best Parents, and will do a great job of raising their babies themselves without too much intervention.
Leaving the poops in the nest for those few days as mentioned above can help build the babies immune systems up, but I would recommend changing it every few days so that nothing really bad can develop in the nest.
Please keep us all updated on your progress, and feel free to ask any question you need answered however silly it may seem.
Post some pics of the babies and we can watch them develop too 
You will find that not only does this forum have alot of really friendly members, they are only too willing to help out, and have much experience under their belts aswell 

Regards
Alaska


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*THANKS Alaska!*

Great pictures of maturing pijjies! I think Squeaks was only about a month old when I found him...


----------



## LeslieP (Dec 6, 2005)

*The smaller one died....: (*

Well, thank you all for the responces. Unfortunetally the smaller one died during the night sunday night.  I brought them both in again to get a really good look at the size difference, after seeing the smaller one scrambling around and squaking to it's parents. I could tell he was hungry and cold, but the most obviouse , was his legs, he had trouble keeping them under him, and he tripped over them and kinda drug his self around, it was sooooooooooo sad to watch him. I would have loved to talk to you guys then but for now I have no pc at home, well I do, but we live pretty far out in the woods and Internet service is so dang expensive. Anyways, the other little booger is doing great. and soooooooooo sweet, I bathed him/her and he/she loved it. Blow dried it too. Anyone know how to tell it's sex? will post a pic of it with my son later in week.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear the baby didn't make it.  

But I am glad the other one is still doing well.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

What a shame the little one didn't make it.
I think your other baby should get super big and healthy quick now that he is getting all the attention.
There are threads in this forum that give information on sexing pigeons, however it can be difficult to tell with babies unless you know about genetics and there are sex-linked genes at work. Usually behavioural is the best indicator when they get to a few months of age.
Keep us posted
Regards
Alaska


----------



## LeslieP (Dec 6, 2005)

*Thank you Alaska,*

I will be watching for behaviors. It is a cutie pie. Thanks for all the help, will post a pic at that site you provided.


----------

